# Training language



## Fruss (8 Dec 2004)

Hey guys, I want to take BMQ in french as it's my first language (I don't want to take a chance of missing a word or something like that) but I would like to take the MOC course in english (I've been in Vancouver more than a year, my english is not too bad now).

My question is, well, first, is there a french MOC course for LCIS Tech? If not, how are the english courses working? Do we have a predetermined time of english courses?

And is it possible to begin the training (BMQ, SQ) in french and then switching to english for the rest QL3, QL5, etc...?

I just like english and would like to continue practicing it as I think my skills are not good enough yet (and will not be for a loooong time) [not good enough for me]...

Thanks

Frank


----------



## Fruss (14 Dec 2004)

No one wants to answer that??   :'(

If you just don't understand the question, you can say so, I'll try to retype it..


----------



## 48Highlander (14 Dec 2004)

Judging from your post, your english is more than good enough.  During my QL2/BMQ course I trained with an individual who, while trying to remember what a mortar was called, came up with "it's the ting...you know the ting....it goes whoomp whoosh bang".  There are many new recruits for whom English is not the primary language.  That being said, if you really wish to take your courses in French, you should be able to, however I don't know if any members of this board will be able to answer your questions.  Availability of French courses depends on your location and trade, so talk to your recruiter or to the unit, they'll be able to fill you in a lot better than we can.


----------



## EasyCo (14 Dec 2004)

Hey Frank,

I'm applying for LCIS Tech as well.  Have you been merit listed yet?

Cheers,

Trevor


----------



## Gunnar (14 Dec 2004)

Your written English seems to indicate that your level of English proficiency is sufficient to take the courses in English.  

In my experience with bureaucracies, they don't like change.  Changes involving thought, which might require different forms is an especially deadly combination. 

If you're in BC, you should take all of your courses in English.  You might be able to arrange for French training (which would likely be offered out east), but if they are booking the courses at the same time, and unless they happen to be offered on the same base and in the appropriate time slots, then it will be a pain to try to do one in each language.  Some hostie de fonctionnaire will get your English (French) paperwork, and not know how to handle it, or not be sure that course nnn23E is in fact the same course as nnn23F, etc., etc.

Those with time in feel free to disagree on my assessment, but in spite of federal bilingualism, I can't see the gov't offering a lot of french courses in Comox or Esquimalt, or substantially changing the nature of bureacracy.


----------



## Fruss (14 Dec 2004)

Gunnar: I'm going the the Reg Force, so it doesn't really matter, I'm going back east anyways...  I just don't want to screw the BMQ up coz I didn't understand something..  But as you said, there's some chances something will get mixed up somewhere in the paperwork..

Trevor: My medical file was still in Borden last time I checked (2 weeks ago)..  I'll call today to have an update.

Cheers

Frank


----------



## Goober (14 Dec 2004)

Your english is great! I would have never guessed it was your second language. If you do take BMQ in english, you should be just fine.


----------



## Fruss (14 Dec 2004)

Wait 'till I speak!!  I have the thickest accent EVER!!!  It's not even funny!!

Well, I'll sleep on it..  We'll see..

Thanks

Frank


----------



## chrisf (14 Dec 2004)

Frank the Tank said:
			
		

> Wait 'till I speak!!   I have the thickest accent EVER!!!   It's not even funny!!
> 
> Well, I'll sleep on it..   We'll see..



It's almost an garunteed that there'll be Newfoundlanders on the course who's accents are far worse then yours. And they speak English as a first language.


----------



## Gilligan (17 Dec 2004)

No offence, but I would hardly consider Newfie as English.....Some of the smaller more isolated towns....THEY MAKE NO SENSE WHATSOEVER!

   And, Frank the Tank....there was one girl on my BRT, she didn't speak much English at all, and, they forced her to be on an English course, as she was not in a Quebec unit...whether or not that is the case with the reg force, I don't know.  But, with reserves, they are quite strict on who can, and who cannot take a French course.


----------



## Icer (6 Aug 2005)

Usually you wil do your training in the same language that you started your training in from BMQ on.  The slight danger of doing a Franco course for specialized trades is the limited number of times that they run.  Without knowing exactly will be taught, I would think that you could not switch the language of courses as your career progressed( ie moving from your 3's up through to your 6's) because of the different terms named in English and French.  Make sure you make the right decision for yourself and keep the Recruiting Centre informed.


----------



## Roy Harding (6 Aug 2005)

Icer said:
			
		

> Usually you wil do your training in the same language that you started your training in from BMQ on.  The slight danger of doing a Franco course for specialized trades is the limited number of times that they run.  Without knowing exactly will be taught, I would think that you could not switch the language of courses as your career progressed( ie moving from your 3's up through to your 6's) because of the different terms named in English and French.  Make sure you make the right decision for yourself and keep the Recruiting Centre informed.



This doesn't equate to my (vicarious) experience.  I have friends (both Anglo and Franco) who took different courses in different languages throughout their careers.  They all had different reasons, some wanted to re-enforce their second language, for others the timing of the "opposit language" courses was more convenient, whatever the reason, none of them seemed any worse for the wear.

I am NOT bilingual, the result of stiff neckedness that I am only now beginning to regret (this was the result of bureaucracy associated with my attempt to attend French language training - NOT any objection on my behalf to learning French - long story, wrong thread).


----------

